# My first bling Tee!!! Soo proud!!!



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi! After one WHOLE day of trying to learn Winpcsign for Rhinestoning I was finally able to make my first template! I decided to make a promotional Tee of my label to get some interest and hopefully work.

The problems I had was when I lifted up the Mylar some of the stones moved and painfully I tried to straighten the loose ones. As you see in the pic, I did miss some 
I also used Siser "Glow in the dark" vinyl for the fancy script and OMG ( the pic does not do it justice ) it glows a green color in the dark and it is sooo bright! It's awesome!!!

Remember! This was my FIRST one!


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent work! You did a great job!


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

Excellent work indeed!

Maybe you can have the process record on video and upload it in youtube. Post your video here in forums so we can eventually enjoy your work more!

Goodluck and congrats!


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

looks good. congrats!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

dora that came out great!good luck in the future!Eric


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Excellent work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Great work Dora. No one except you will notice the misaligned stones. It looks fantastic. What brand shirt did you use?


----------



## MX1CAN (Jul 24, 2009)

That looks pretty wicked!

Do the stones shine in the dark as well from the glow of the writing?

I have an idea:
Would it be possible to stick the stones on top of glow in the dark vinyl? You could make some cool designs that way


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Awesome job on that first shirt! I'm getting ready to do my first rhinestone shirt too, but I'm still mastering the software.


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

i agree with everyone else!
great job and thanks for sharing!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hotfix stones will not work on vinyl...(I think there is one kind that might...but forgot)

If the stones are shifting when applying the mylar tape..it could be caused by static...After you separate the clear mylar from the backing spray the non sticky side with ordinary anti static spray you can get from the local grocery store..


----------



## MX1CAN (Jul 24, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> Hotfix stones will not work on vinyl...(I think there is one kind that might...but forgot)



Awww 


Here I thought I had a great idea!


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Fabulous!!!! And I love the Font you used for the vinyl. Hope you get lots and lots of orders.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

You can combine rhinestones and vinyl but you will need to be able to cut out the holes where the stones go. I do this in my rhinestone/vinyl cutter software. I use SCPro2 from DAS. I am not familiar with other programs so cannot speak as to how it is accomplished/if it can be accomplished in them.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I should have been more clear in my post Jean is correct that you can use rhinestones with vinyl...just not ON vinyl. If you cut the holes you are fine and you can do this with DAS software. I have not found any vinyl that will hold the stones


----------



## 76anajet (Oct 29, 2010)

I have to agree with everyone great job! do that kind of work and you will be succesful.
Best wishes and good luck!


----------



## Krazey Dave (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## MX1CAN (Jul 24, 2009)

jean518 said:


> You can combine rhinestones and vinyl but you will need to be able to cut out the holes where the stones go. I do this in my rhinestone/vinyl cutter software. I use SCPro2 from DAS. I am not familiar with other programs so cannot speak as to how it is accomplished/if it can be accomplished in them.





charles95405 said:


> I should have been more clear in my post Jean is correct that you can use rhinestones with vinyl...just not ON vinyl. If you cut the holes you are fine and you can do this with DAS software. I have not found any vinyl that will hold the stones



I was meaning to put the stones on top of the vinyl so the glow would seem like it was coming from the stones. Someone should get on that pronto!


On topic: *Once again great job!*

Sorry for momentarily hijacking your thread


----------



## JcAgron (Nov 15, 2010)

Not bad for your first attempt.
It was actually GOOD


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

That is a great design, and I LOVE the glow in the dark material. I am the Football Commissioner for the 7-9 age group in our Pop Warner league, and we do a special Friday Night Lights game for them as the last game of the season since they don't qualify to go to Florida. This year I thought it would be a treat to give all the kids and the coaches a special shirt. I did a football goal post in rhinestones over a quarter moon, that I did in the glow in the dark vinyl. I think the kids were more interested in the glowing shirts than the game. It lends a great touch to designs, and I think it will look awesome when glowing on your shirt. There's no turning back now!!!


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you to everyone for your comments! Success motivates! Especially in the beginning when one has such a steep learning curve! :O

To Kim, the T-shirt is from Qualitops, heavier gsm - great fit.


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

fedoraoriginali said:


> To Kim, the T-shirt is from Qualitops, heavier gsm - great fit.


 
Fit looks great, what is the quality of the stitching etc like?

Kim


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> If the stones are shifting when applying the mylar tape..it could be caused by static...After you separate the clear mylar from the backing spray the non sticky side with ordinary anti static spray you can get from the local grocery store..


 
Sorry to sounda bit of a dunce but I have never heard of an anti-static spray. What aisle is it usually found in at the shops; the laundry aisle? Would you be able to give me a brand name or two please?

Kim


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

In the US there is Cling Free and Static Guard. Some of yus here also use the fabric softener sheets that go in your dryer. Rub over the back (non sticky side) of the transfer tape and also over your template. Not sure if this would work, but maybe mixing some liquid fabric softener and water in a spray bottle (mist type) may work since the fabric softener has some anti static properties. I may try that today. I'll let you know.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

You did good, I like it!


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 16, 2010)

Gotta say... it's my favorite shirt of the week. Good job for sure.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Awesome job, Dora! Looks great


----------



## Janet and Tim (Aug 19, 2010)

Your shirt looks fantastic Dora.
Have fun with all your orders you are bound to get with advertising like that


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Janet and Tim said:


> Your shirt looks fantastic Dora.
> Have fun with all your orders you are bound to get with advertising like that


Thank you! Actually, I was wearing it today and my friendly bank teller said "Is that one of yours?" laughing
"that's funny!" I replied that if he has an inside joke with his friends or family that he could give T-shirts for Christmas and gave him my business card. "Now, that's an idea!" he said. Even if he doesn't ring, that's one more person that knows about a service I can supply!


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Kim_t2_au said:


> Fit looks great, what is the quality of the stitching etc like?
> 
> Kim


Kim, double stitching on neck and hems. Inside side seam has standard 3/8 inch overlock. Made in Oz so not cheap. 
Dora


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

fedoraoriginali said:


> Kim, double stitching on neck and hems. Inside side seam has standard 3/8 inch overlock. Made in Oz so not cheap.
> Dora


Thanks for that, Dora. I get the impression you have read my posts on quality  I might send for a couple of shirts and have a look at them.

Kim


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

This looks nice. Hope you can show us more in the future!


----------



## mschouten (Mar 25, 2010)

Very nice! I love it  You have a great eye for it!


----------



## Joeydantonio (Oct 12, 2010)

awesome job, looks great!


----------



## iwhdesigns (May 29, 2010)

great shirt love that font


----------



## MSIdesigns (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Dora, 

Great job! The higher stones count jobs look awesome. How's the designing coming? Did you end up with Christmas orders too? : )


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Dora,,, 
That is great, glad you got the hang of winsignpc ,, and boy, you did great,,,,

If the stones shifted when pulling up the mylar,, let it cool more before lifting,,, 

Keep up the great work , I cant wait to see more
Sandy jo


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

WOW Great Job! I love your label! This may have been your first, but it will not be your last

Evie



fedoraoriginali said:


> Hi! After one WHOLE day of trying to learn Winpcsign for Rhinestoning I was finally able to make my first template! I decided to make a promotional Tee of my label to get some interest and hopefully work.
> 
> The problems I had was when I lifted up the Mylar some of the stones moved and painfully I tried to straighten the loose ones. As you see in the pic, I did miss some
> I also used Siser "Glow in the dark" vinyl for the fancy script and OMG ( the pic does not do it justice ) it glows a green color in the dark and it is sooo bright! It's awesome!!!
> ...


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Gee... one WHOLE day??? LOL You learned SO fast!! 
The shirt looks great and no one will ever notice the misaligned stones! It's happened to me before so when I'm peeling the transfer tape off, I peel very slowly so if a stone starts to come up, I carefully lay the tape back down with that stone in its rightful place and press again.

I agree with Sandy Jo that the high stone count gives it a LOT of bling! Great job!!!


----------



## silverbackg1 (Dec 28, 2010)

All Very Very inspirational...I am going to go real now and check some old post to see how this can be accopmlished. Aside from a heat press and a printer and shirts what else would I need to?


----------



## silverbackg1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh and by the way I really agree I would pay for a shirt with a rhinestone job like that It's Money Gurllll!!!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

silverbackg1 said:


> All Very Very inspirational...I am going to go real now and check some old post to see how this can be accopmlished. Aside from a heat press and a printer and shirts what else would I need to?


You would need a vinyl cutter, rhinestones, template material, transfer tape, tweezers, a rhinestone brush, a design software that will work with your cutter, and this forum to answer all of your questions!

If you want to do vinyl like Dora did, you will also need vinyl and a weeding tool.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

And dont forget the beer.lol


----------

